# Code 99203 vs 99243



## melstone (Jul 17, 2017)

what are the guidelines for billing 99203 vs 99243. if a pcp refers pt to specialist (podiatry) which code is appropriate to bill?


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 17, 2017)

If the insurance company accepts consultation codes (many that follow CMS do not and want 992XX codes) It must meet the 3 R's. If its a transfer of care, its not billable as a consultation

A consultation is performed when a physician is asked to render an opinion to be used by the attending physician in the treatment of the patient. A written report back to the requesting physician.  

Transfer of care from one physician to a second physician when the second physician assumes responsibility for treatment of the patient.


----------



## johnsonkarmen@yahoo.com (Aug 2, 2022)

Can you bill a 99243 and a 99214 together? I have a provider that likes to bill both but i don't think you can bill both.


----------

